# White's Mill 3/29



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Got there around 2:30pm and fished til about 6:30pm....searching for the saugeye and caught a spunky little bass, then not long after caught a fat sauger closer to the falls. I'll get a pic up here soon. Water wasn't as low and steady as I would like but clarity was fishable. Color patterns seemed to make the difference. 1/8 oz pink jig head with a milky salt n pepper 3" power grub. Got a few more hits on that color scheme compared to the others. Just glad to catch a couple fish. Saw about 7 or 8 guys in waders. Wondered if they did any good.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I was fishing lastnight down by the Golf Course Caught 2 Bass 1 Sauger and a Crappie. Sauger wes about 17 inches long


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

good look on those hocking updates. im probably hitting the river on friday, if i go ill let you guys know how i did. what were you throwin' riverwader?


----------



## deerhunt (Oct 22, 2010)

I have tried to fish there and i have never caught a thing. I am normally after sauger or saugeye. Any sugestions on what i am doing wrong might help.confused:


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Thar she blows...nothing too much there to show boat about but it's a fish regardless, I went down there again today in this crap weather, my buddy caught a dinky bass and I hooked on a sheephead but that is it. Hopefully this wet weather we're getting won't affect the flow or water level too much. What did you get that suager on RiverWader? Jig and grub?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I caught all the fish on a shallow shad rap


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

1MoreKast said:


> View attachment 43323
> 
> 
> Thar she blows...nothing too much there to show boat about but it's a fish regardless, I went down there again today in this crap weather, my buddy caught a dinky bass and I hooked on a sheephead but that is it. Hopefully this wet weather we're getting won't affect the flow or water level too much. What did you get that suager on RiverWader? Jig and grub?


That is one healthy (AKA fat ) sauger! Most of the fish you catch there will be sauger, saugeyes would be pretty odd. I have seen a few small walleyes around the mill, though. I have caught a handful, all pretty small fish in the 7-10" range. Telling a walleye from a sauger is easy, you'll know it if you catch one.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh ya, I've caught my fair share of walleye being from the Cleveland area fishing Lake Erie and what not. Those sauger are fun to catch and pretty good eating too! I wish I could get in a school of them though to bring a few home. I'm always a little nervous fishing those shad raps at the mill. I'd feel better losing a handful of jigs rather than several shad raps. With fireline though the hook usually just bends out and I can save the jig and rebend the hook back. I'd say 75% of the snags there are from fallen branches and those heavy root grasses.


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

True, mostly sauger in there, but have caught a few nice saugeyes, and a couple walleye in the 6-8 lb class. Its been a while since ive seen a sauger, love those colorations. Whites mill is truly a good fishery in the spring for a variety of fish. My largest over the years include a 8lb walleye, 5lb bass, 30lb flathead, 17 lb channel,16in crappie and several big saugers.One year some big hybrid stripers showed up for a week.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

striperfreak said:


> True, mostly sauger in there, but have caught a few nice saugeyes, and a couple walleye in the 6-8 lb class. Its been a while since ive seen a sauger, love those colorations. Whites mill is truly a good fishery in the spring for a variety of fish. My largest over the years include a 8lb walleye, 5lb bass, 30lb flathead, 17 lb channel,16in crappie and several big saugers.One year some big hybrid stripers showed up for a week.


A 17lb channel cat is a H-A-W-G! :B

The biggest channel I have ever seen caught was just under 13lbs on a digital scale, but it came from a private farm pond.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Dang. That is a huge walleye too.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Nailed this hybrid today at White's. This fish fought extremely hard. Didn't wanna give up.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Congrats on the hybrid. They are great to fight.

sent from my HTC evo


----------

